# Furries wearing real fur



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

I just seen a fucker selling coyote tails on FA and goddammit, I just wanted to slap the silly bitch with my internet cock.


I thought being a furry meant you loved animals. I mean obviously. A group of people who draw themselves as animals/dress up as animals/what-have you. How's wearin' ther skin showing that love? 

Last time I checked we were living in the better part of the 21th century. We don't need to be wearing animal skins anymore, even less decked out in animal fur accessory.

Now I understand we still eat the poor fuckers but let's not rub it in ther face by parading about in ther skin. That's some Silence of the Lambs Buffalo Bill shit right there.
I expect it for J-Lo, that bitch don't seem to like animals at all, but Furries? Fuck man.


And don't give me none of that 'Honoring the animals sprits' bullshit. The only thing taking an animal's hide honors is the sick fucker who shot it's wallet.


The Fuck is this shit?


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow is somebody really doing that? And they're furry? How does that work


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Bitch needs to have her hair ripped off and sold to some sick fucker you ask me.


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

There was a thread on this already, but yeah I hate it when furries wear things made out of real animals.

YOU'RE WEARING THE ANIMAL'S FUCKING SKIN

THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

I think the only person out there who can wear skin is the guy on the Texas chainsaw massacre. Lol =) but ya, why wear real fur when you can wear faux. Faux is supposed to be better anyway. Because it doesn't fade or mess up. And it's cheaper. There's no reason for people to wear real fur


----------



## Brazen (Apr 27, 2010)

Liking furry does not automatically mean you're kind to animals. In fact, considering the sort of depraved crap a lot of furries whack off to I'm surprised we don't have more cases of furries being nailed IRL by respective SPCAs.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Liking furry does not automatically mean you're kind to animals. In fact, considering the sort of depraved crap a lot of furries whack off to I'm surprised we don't have more cases of furries being nailed IRL by respective SPCAs.




To be honest, I wouldn't be shocked.



The fuck does someone get off to some unfortunate bastard who got his head chopped off? The Fuck's wrong with you?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

Actual coyotes' tails?  Not synthetic or faux fur shaped into coyote tails?  A furry is selling them?  That's some serious ur-doin-it-rong right there.



Brazen said:


> Liking furry does not automatically mean you're kind to animals. In fact, considering the sort of depraved crap a lot of furries whack off to I'm surprised we don't have more cases of furries being nailed IRL by respective SPCAs.



I like my dead animal burgers as much as the next bloke, but the difference between weird crap and wrong crap is usually when fantasy becomes reality.

Crap, the OP's story still sounds too much like poaching to me.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't be shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck does someone get off to some unfortunate bastard who got his head chopped off? The Fuck's wrong with you?


 

Pretty much. Go onto FA with no mature filter, find one of the many snuff/gore/whatever pics out there and ask the artist how he can possibly like animals when he relies on cartoon animals dying in horrible ways for sexual release (possibly to the extent of not being able to get sexual release otherwise).


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> The fuck does someone get off to some unfortunate bastard who got his head chopped off? The Fuck's wrong with you?



I like your drive. 
You tell those fuckers not to wear real fur! I'll help


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Actual coyotes' tails?  Not synthetic or faux fur shaped into coyote tails?  A furry is selling them?  That's some serious ur-doin-it-rong right there.



She's one of these.


And god knows I'd love to go bitch her out some more but I've already been blocked speaking my mind.


... I have a habit of that.


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 27, 2010)

on a fantasy convention i saw one selling real fox tails.
lucky me having my bro round, couse i realy wanted to slap somebody, and he knew.

stuff like that make me angry,
if a zoo stuffs an animal, oke, its already dead and it had a good life(no predators, always food)
but not shooting couse i need his fur.
SHOOT THE BASTARDS AND SCALP THEM AND SELL THERE SCALP(dont kill couse thats wrong, then you are like them)


----------



## Brazen (Apr 27, 2010)

On a more serious note, you guys do know that there are people selling real tails, taken off of roadkill, right? Have you actually asked where the fur is from before raging?

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ladychecke/ this one for example sells coyote tails taken off of several day old cadavers. That way you can wear real tails while still feeling classy (by furry standards).


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, I think Scotty made a topic about this last week. I'll say the same thing I said in that one: Just use faux fur, there's no fucking reason to wear real animal carcass. That's no different than someone making some kind of suit out of humans to me; Buffalo Bill shit, indeed.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Brazen said:


> On a more serious note, you guys do know that there are people selling real tails, taken off of roadkill, right? Have you actually asked where the fur is from before raging?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ladychecke/ this one for example sells coyote tails taken off of several day old cadavers. That way you can wear real tails while still feeling classy (by furry standards).




Dude, dead or not dead, shit aint cool.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Dude, dead or not dead, shit aint cool.


 
I really don't see what the issue here. No animal abuse has taken place, isn't that what you children are usually worried about?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't care if it was dead when they took it or alive, it's still wrong.

And fucking sick. Who the fuck chops off body parts from roadkill and sells it? The Fuck?


----------



## Brazen (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I don't care if it was dead when they took it or alive, it's still wrong.
> 
> And fucking sick. Who the fuck chops off body parts from roadkill and sells it? The Fuck?


 
Furries do.

"Herp Derp, I'm wearing a piece of essentially fluffy plastic and pretending it's animal fur"

Vs

"Horf Dorf, I'm wearing an embalmed piece of animal hide".

I don't see much of a difference in terms of lameness. Besides, I'm pretty sure you care a lot more about the coyote pieces being sold off than the coyotes do themselves (because they're dead lolololo). Calm down an chillax, otherwise go pick a fight with an eskimo for wearing authentic fur.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 27, 2010)

dare i mention that there are taxidermy artists who make "real" stuffed animals, as in a fox hide stuffed like a plush toy?
....


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, but wearing something that's been rotting under the hot sun for god knows how long just don't sound sexy/neat/cute to me.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I just seen a fucker selling coyote tails on FA and goddammit, I just wanted to slap the silly bitch with my internet cock.
> 
> 
> I thought being a furry meant you loved animals. I mean obviously. A group of people who draw themselves as animals/dress up as animals/what-have you. How's wearin' ther skin showing that love?
> ...


*shrugs*  Whatever.  Abusing animals is wrong, so I'm not cool with fur farms that do such crap.  But other than that, raising animals for meat/fur/whatever is unfortunate but let's face it: there are only certain things that we can get from animals.  If someone loves animals so much they wouldn't eat anything that came from an animal or use any animal-based product, more power to 'em.

But don't judge me because I eat meat and wear a leather belt, or because I own a rabbit fur hat that I used to endure -20F weather in central WI in the middle of January.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I'm sorry, but wearing something that's been rotting under the hot sun for god knows how long just don't sound sexy/neat/cute to me.


Why did you put -sexy- in the first place?


----------



## Closets Rule (Apr 27, 2010)

How is wearing a real tail immoral? If it's real, it's real, get over it. They have the right to do as they please just as you do. If that same  "mother fucker" said that wearing a fur suit was immoral because you're disgracing animals and people everywhere, you would certainly have qualms against it. However, you, being the raged furry that you are, cannot understand the concept of morality because you're so "in touch" with animals. If you're all raged over such an issue, why don't you try doing something about it instead of rage threading on a furry forum? Also I love how you hold the fact that said person is a furry over their head as if they should be held to a higher standard. Isn't that a bit, I don't know, biased? How about you treat everyone the same and instead of concentrating your rage onto said user, you actually make a petition or some shit. I mean sure, you'll never get anywhere because I'm positive you don't have the nerve nor the patience to actually have something "inhumane" or "immoral" outlawed, but let's face it, if abortion is legal then I'm pretty damn sure that no "mother fucker" out there is going to give a rat's ass about a coyote tail being sold. LOL


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a rabbit fur Ushanka.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

I love animals, but i love the fur too.... Ive got a couple of those raccoon hats... you know.  the ones with the tail and everything?  theyre real ^_^  Oh and i have a real bearskin rug.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 27, 2010)

Sure, real fur isn't a necessity anymore.  But do you think McDonalds is?  Would the human race fall off the face of the earth if KFC, Wendys, and other such places were shut down?  To me, if we can go out and order a dead animal on a bun on a whim, not because we're starving but because we're just peckish, then everything is on the menu and not just the unfortunate animals that have been tamed and harvested over the years.


----------



## Closets Rule (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Oh shut the fuck up you dumb bitch. Yer likely that stupid shit who started all this bullshit. Yer opinion's worth less then the animal carcasses you so heartlessly rip apart and sell.



Hah, ad hominem. 

You know what I just love about you and other retards out there? If someone doesn't agree with you it's suddenly "immoral" or they are "a dumb bitch," 

Hey princess, get off your high horse and do something about it instead of flaming me. I don't give two shits about what you say about me because hell, I don't give two shits about your poorly constructed argument. You can "emotionally" jibber jabber all you want, it won't do a thing unless you actually do something about it (And no, crying to the furry community isn't a proactive approach to getting what you want sweetie).

LOL


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Sure, real fur isn't a necessity anymore.  But do you think McDonalds is?  Would the human race fall off the face of the earth if KFC, Wendys, and other such places were shut down?



I would quickly become extinct if there wasn't any meat for me to consume.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 27, 2010)

When I want a fursuit I'm just going to hollow out a dog.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Teto said:


> When I want a fursuit I'm just going to hollow out a dog.


Or a cat and sell the meat to a Chinese buffet. :U


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Or a cat and sell the meat to a Chinese buffet. :U


 
You know Pugs are Chinese, do you?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know Pugs are Chinese, do you?


Yes. But I attack cats.
OMGOMG A CAT. -kills it with cuteness-


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 27, 2010)

I think really, the reason why people eat cows and not dogs is because the species are useful in different ways. PETA's always asking "If you wouldn't eat a puppy, why would you eat a cow?" Had we never domesticated canines, we wouldn't be asking that question. Dogs were domesticated precisely for that reason: to help man hunt for meat.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think really, the reason why people eat cows and not dogs is because the species are useful in different ways. PETA's always asking "If you wouldn't eat a puppy, why would you eat a cow?" Had we never domesticated canines, we wouldn't be asking that question. Dogs were domesticated precisely for that reason: to help man hunt for meat.



Plus, predators rarely eat other predators.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

This is kinda all turnin into PETA. I wonder if the people who started PETA are furry? Hmm? I say that's a good question


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

I wear leather: And proudly at that. Whats the big deal? Thee only reason I would not wear fur is looks ridiculous on men 






_*Except my fur hat its totally <3
*_


----------



## Tao (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't see a problem with raising animals just for making clothes, but going out and finding some poor animal and killing it to make a fur coat is pretty cold.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Faris said:


> I don't see a problem with raising animals just for making clothes, but going out and finding some poor animal and killing it to make a fur coat is pretty cold.


 If you hunt a deer and use its meat and fur, it had a better chance at survival then the cow bred, fed and killed in captivity with death for our meals and food being impossible to avoid


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

The people who started PETA aren't furrie.

If it has FUR in it, PETA despises it.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 27, 2010)

Most furries eat meat and wear stuff PETA wouldn't like (wool, leather etc.)


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

I think we need to make a  "Post your meat based meals and fur/leather outfits (also known as the fuck you PETA Thread)" thread.

Actually I am gonna do this.

EDIT:http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=70065


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 27, 2010)

Brazen said:


> On a more serious note, you guys do know that there are people selling real tails, taken off of roadkill, right? Have you actually asked where the fur is from before raging?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ladychecke/ this one for example sells coyote tails taken off of several day old cadavers. That way you can wear real tails while still feeling classy (by furry standards).



Blegh.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

Brazen said:


> On a more serious note, you guys do know that there are people selling real tails, taken off of roadkill, right? Have you actually asked where the fur is from before raging?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ladychecke/ this one for example sells coyote tails taken off of several day old cadavers. That way you can wear real tails while still feeling classy (by furry standards).



If it were me, I would've checked the source first.  No sense raging at the recipient if they come mail-order, really.  I didn't look too deeply, but that one user you mentioned didn't mention a source other than UPS.  There's a whole lot of obviously divisive circumstances that makes the use of real fur ethical or not.  And that doesn't even touch on keeping real fur clean or keeping it from stinking.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

what is the purpose of a whore
do you love that whore
or are you just using them to get off

and there's pretty much your answer


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Bitch needs to have her hair ripped off and sold to some sick fucker you ask me.


 Ill buy her hair, just to make a point to her. Now how are we going to get it off her??


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 27, 2010)

ask some chinese fur farms, they know how to obtain fur quick

killing a animal becouse we love his fur is wrong,
explain these minks that they are kept this way becouse we only like the fur that they have,
if i could explain them i would go sick, becouse this is not FAIR, you die becouse of your furry coat you have,
EXPLAIN THEM:


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

As top of the food chain it is our duty to eat the meat and wear the fur and tan the hides and work the backs of lesser creatures.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> ask some chinese fur farms, they know how to obtain fur quick
> 
> killing a animal becouse we love his fur is wrong,
> explain these minks that they are kept this way becouse we only like the fur that they have,
> ...



As a member of a nation founded on the fur trade I say: Poo to you.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> ask some chinese fur farms, they know how to obtain fur quick
> 
> killing a animal becouse we love his fur is wrong,
> explain these minks that they are kept this way becouse we only like the fur that they have,
> ...



Appeal to pathos, bravo.

Serious answer: Stop buying Chinese-made products and products made from Chinese parts.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If you hunt a deer and use its meat and fur, it had a better chance at survival then the cow bred, fed and killed in captivity with death for our meals and food being impossible to avoid



This.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 27, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> ask some chinese fur farms, they know how to obtain fur quick
> 
> killing a animal becouse we love his fur is wrong,
> explain these minks that they are kept this way becouse we only like the fur that they have,
> ...



Explain to the baby cows that are chained down all their lives until they are turned into veal why life sucks before you start talking about fur farming.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

Both things are cruel.

i mean
i dont know
really, where is this going


----------



## Zontar (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I just seen a fucker selling coyote tails on FA and goddammit, I just wanted to slap the silly bitch with my internet cock.
> 
> 
> I thought being a furry meant you loved animals. I mean obviously. A group of people who draw themselves as animals/dress up as animals/what-have you. How's wearin' ther skin showing that love?
> ...


 

I don't support real fur anywhere...I wouldn't say it's part of my being furry though.


----------



## Yrr (Apr 27, 2010)

shark whisperer said:


> ask some chinese fur farms, they know how to obtain fur quick
> 
> killing a animal becouse we love his fur is wrong,
> explain these minks that they are kept this way becouse we only like the fur that they have,
> ...



China does that to _people_ too, just for their labour rather than their skin.

But yeah OP needs to shut the fuck up and do something about it rather than whining on an internet forum.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

Yrr said:


> China does that to _people_ too, just for their labour rather than their skin.
> 
> But yeah OP needs to shut the fuck up and do something about it rather than whining on an internet forum.



oh okay mommy im sorry :cry:
they can do both


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 27, 2010)

PETA and furry aren't the same thing.
Furry is a fandom centralized around _cartoon anthro_ animals.

Also, I own a fox tail.
Throwing a fit over it isn't going to make the fox come back to life.
Cry me a river.


----------



## LadyMissie (Apr 27, 2010)

My first response to a topic like this is "As long as they used the rest of the animal they might as well put the fur to good use as well."  but in truth it'd probably be pretty hard to figure out if fur came from a tortured animal, roadkill, or a legit killed animal. I personally see no use in getting animal fur or a used animal part for myself. Not to mention having a bit of a dead caracal would just feel odd.

If we want to stretch it a bit I guess I could see someone saving a part of an animal and getting some type of spiritual feeling from it. I mean if people can claim spiritual feelings from something that doesn't exist then why not from something that does exist?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Would the human race fall off the face of the earth if KFC, Wendys, and other such places were shut down?.


 
I know alot of people would be out of a job.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 27, 2010)

I prefer not to kill animals that are omnivorous or carnivorous, because I can relate to them more...  IDK...  deer, fine.  wolves? no.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 27, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> PETA and furry aren't the same thing.
> Furry is a fandom centralized around _cartoon anthro_ animals.
> 
> Also, I own a fox tail.
> ...



this.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I know alot of people would be out of a job.



If an industry is destructive or "immoral," you don't support it simply because it has jobs attached to it


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> If an industry is destructive or "immoral," you don't support it simply because it has jobs attached to it


 Morality is subjective. I have no issue to the functions of fast food and its place in society. Some refinements of how they treat animals would be nice but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Morality is subjective. I have no issue to the functions of fast food and its place in society. Some refinements of how they treat animals would be nice but I am not holding my breath.



If you want them to resolve those issues you take action like you stop buying their food, and sending complaints.
and that's how society works, ace

what is this fucking rocket science

shit doesn't just ()weu0q8w0q8e TADA HAPPEN in society
you have to help cause the change you want to see in society
if people disagree, that's their prerogative
and that's what debates, discussion, and education are for

why the fuck am i explaining this
didn't you assholes have parents

JBFLJNFLKSNLFKnkls

or you could be like "hmdm i wish something woul d happen gosh!" and then keep supporting the everloving shit out of the industry

okay im done
farts


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Morality is subjective. I have no issue to the functions of fast food and its place in society. Some refinements of how they treat animals would be nice but I am not holding my breath.



Objectivist morality isn't subjective, and says nothing about animals


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> If you want them to resolve those issues you take action like you stop buying their food, and sending complaints.
> and that's how society works, ace
> 
> what is this fucking rocket science
> ...


 *I really don't care about the issue you see...* So long as I keep myself and who i care for fed, my home and the people in it safe, and keep my slice in tact  the rest of world can burn for all I care. It is what it is.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Objectivist morality isn't subjective, and says nothing about animals


 True, but See what I said to jelly


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *I really don't care about the issue you see...* So long as I keep myself and who i care for fed, my home and the people in it safe, and keep my slice in tact  the rest of world can burn for all I care. It is what it is.



"I have no issue to the functions of fast food and its place in society. Some refinements of how they treat animals would be nice but I am not holding my breath."

sorry
i misunderstood this post for meaning something
i always forget you just kind of post to say "im here"

and yes
i know
you're a dick


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> "I have no issue to the functions of fast food and its place in society. Some refinements of how they treat animals would be nice but I am not holding my breath."


 I am mainly saying "Oh sure it would be nice for them to treat the animals nicer but  I can't be bothered to change that"



> sorry
> i misunderstood this post for meaning something
> i always forget you just kind of post to say "im here"


Oh Thats not the point. I just find people who take standpoints that value some food's treatment over people's jobs absurd.


> and yes
> i know
> you're a dick


 Nice ninja edit there, a second ago it said something more insulting.


Family, Friends, and Nation.
The rest can burn so long as I keep what I love, fed, comfortable and safe. You know: the way the world thinks as a whole when they have actual issues to fight.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

It's kind of amazing how fucking animals is generally a taboo in this fandom but wearing the skin of a dead animal is not.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It's kind of amazing how fucking animals is generally a taboo in this fandom but wearing the skin of a dead animal is not.


 It is culturally acceptable as we needed said fur to survive in the past. We never needed to fuck a sheep to survive.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh Thats not the point. I just find people who take standpoints that value some food's treatment over people's jobs absurd.



Minimum wage, entry-level jobs will nearly always exist, and there are fast food places around here that have more ethically treated food. Even McDonald's has started going that way.
you can't let corporations bully your society into acting counter-normatively on the basis that its better for their profits
KFC will not go out of business from buying ethically treated meats.
Further, markets have to evolve to fit their society, not the other way around.

I think asking that you put your morality on hold for corporate profits beyond absurd.

Really
you think piece of shit is more insulting?
I just thought you've referred to yourself as a dick so I just went with that


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Minimum wage, entry-level jobs will nearly always exist, and there are fast food places around here that have more ethically treated food. Even McDonald's has started going that way.
> you can't let corporations bully your society into acting counter-normatively on the basis that its better for their profits
> KFC will not go out of business from buying ethically treated meats.
> Further, markets have to evolve to fit their society, not the other way around.
> ...



I don't put my morality on hold silly. It just does not bother me. Not a bit. Now have some kids starving in a local place: I might do something about that. 


And there is nothing abnormal about my standpoint, I am just more honest about it. Most people only _pretend to care._


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I don't put my morality on hold silly. It just does not bother me. Not a bit. Now have some kids starving in a local place: I might do something about that.



I'm not just talking about you, I'm talking about society.
So, telling me its absurd to argue in favor of morality over jobs, or discount the cultural evolution of a society in favor of some paleoecological model of a shit market that thrives on industrialized brutality is garbage

Markets evolve to fit their societies


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Most people only _pretend to care._



The only ones who can sell anything without pretending to care work at The Weiner Circle.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> It is culturally acceptable as we needed said fur to survive in the past. We never needed to fuck a sheep to survive.


I'll buy that, but I'm talking about furry fandom itself and fursuiters don't really need all those dead animals to survive. I thought fursuiting was meant to be good clean fun and I have a hard time believing someone who just wants to play DDR in a goofy costume to brighten up your day would go as far as to wear dead animals. To me it just seems like they have some creepy perverted lust that they can only fulfil by wearing these dead animals. It's almost creepier than zoophilia, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

lol

Furries and Morality.

Furries are NOT animal activists.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'll buy that, but I'm talking about furry fandom itself and fursuiters don't really need all those dead animals to survive. I thought fursuiting was meant to be good clean fun and I have a hard time believing someone who just wants to play DDR in a goofy costume to brighten up your day would go as far as to wear dead animals. To me it just seems like they have some creepy perverted lust that they can only fulfil by wearing these dead animals. It's almost creepier than zoophilia, and that's saying a lot.



Not all fursuiters use real fur in their costumes and most of the time it's for the novelty.  I don't know how you came to the conclusion that it's perverted or related to zoophilia.

Also, this is amazing.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Not all fursuiters use real fur in their costumes and most of the time it's for the novelty.  I don't know how you came to the conclusion that it's perverted or related to zoophilia.
> 
> Also, this is amazing.



....
Wait, what?

"Look at me, I am wearing a fur coat in the middle of a cold snap. Me wearing the coat of an animal to keep myself warm during the cold snap means that I want to fuck my dog."

.....
What is this...I don't even...


EDIT: That pelt's pretty cool.


----------



## Closets Rule (Apr 27, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Minimum wage, entry-level jobs will nearly always exist, and there are fast food places around here that have more ethically treated food.



Who cares if there's always going to be minimum wage jobs? That's like saying "The wind will always be around, let's not use it for energy."

Also, I think it's really funny to treat animals lined up for the slaughter house, yes, going to die regardless of what you say because they were born at the whim of humanity for the sole purpose of food, humanely. They will die because that was why they were born and raised. 



The Drunken Ace said:


> I don't put my morality on hold silly. It just does not bother me. Not a bit. Now have some kids starving in a local place: I might do something about that.



This is a sound person. Someone who is putting people before animals. It's funny how idealist furries think that you can put furs as TOP priority and ignore the rest of the problems. How about them orphans? How about the children soldiers in Africa? I don't mean to pull a red herring but the fact that people such as the poster first quoted think that this is such a mind blowing "immoral" issue is pretty much laughable to anyone who has the common sense to think of people before animals. 



Jelly said:


> I'm not just talking about you, I'm talking about society.
> So, telling me its absurd to argue in favor of morality over jobs, or discount the cultural evolution of a society in favor of some paleoecological model of a shit market that thrives on industrialized brutality is garbage
> 
> Markets evolve to fit their societies



Really, you keep on trying to nail this argument and stick it on him and society. The argument isn't morality vs. jobs. It's people over animals. The food chain would not disagree that we come first, nor would any pragmatic person. 



So really, I feel the same way as Ace, if they could treat the animals better, that's nice, if not, oh well. The people I love still get the nourishment they need and the animals are born and raised for the purpose of death. You'll get over your idealistic nonsense  "animal morality" jibber jabber when you actually start putting people above all else. 



Oh and if you don't agree with me your a racist homophobe who probably kicks puppies while 6 year old children walk them down the street, push them down and laugh.  ./sarcasm


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol
> 
> Furries and Morality.
> 
> Furries are NOT animal activists.


 
You're right, Zeke. Furries are NOT animal activists. They are animal IMITATORS. Which means that, like animals, they eat other animals.

Besides, if all furries went vegetarian, what would be the appeal of vore?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Besides, if all furries went vegetarian, what would be the appeal of vore?



Carrots?


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate people wearing animal fur. I mean sure I do hunt deer, but I dont go skinning off their hide and prancing about in it! Any furry who wears real fur is a dumb ass bastard who needs to be tortured with cheesegraters!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Bitch needs to have her hair ripped off and sold to some sick fucker you ask me.



I do taxidermy.

suck my dick.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> dare i mention that there are taxidermy artists who make "real" stuffed animals, as in a fox hide stuffed like a plush toy?
> ....



me.
lookit at mah bitch.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Apr 28, 2010)

i have a wolf fursuit made of real wolf fur.
Payed an arm and a leg and a nut for it


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Just because people don't "need" something anymore doesn't mean they don't want it still.

Example: Who needs a Ferrari 599, when a humble Honda Civic will do for 99.9 percent of driving situations.

Also, some people [like me] love animals so much, that we like to wear them.

Want vs. need is exactly what socialism likes to control: they give you what you think you need, and don't care what you want.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

If I wear real fur does that make you hate me? If so I'm going to buy me some shitz tonight.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> If I wear real fur does that make you hate me? If so I'm going to buy me some shitz tonight.



Atta boy! Make the internet man angry at you, you're doing it right!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Just because people don't "need" something anymore doesn't mean they don't want it still.
> 
> Example: Who needs a Ferrari 599, when a humble Honda Civic will do for 99.9 percent of driving situations.
> 
> Also, some people [like me] love animals so much, that we like to wear them.



1) I fucking love animals

2) I collect dead animals because I know it would be more detrimental if I had them alive (most of these are birds).

3) instead of getting a pet fox, I went on ebay and bought a fox pelt harvested from the wild that was rejected from the fur trade. I repaired him, stuffed him and dressed him up as an anthro fox. he's now my pet fox.

4) I buy old damaged pelts and repair them. it's better than seeing it get rejected or cut up into tiny pieces for fly tying. 

5) I want to preserve the natural beauty of the animal. 

6) I FUCKING LOVE DEAD THINGS


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Atta boy! Make the internet man angry at you, you're doing it right!



want to buy some fox faces? $5 ea. they're all black.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 1) I fucking love animals
> 
> 2) I collect dead animals because I know it would be more detrimental if I had them alive (most of these are birds).
> 
> ...



Dude, you are my hero of the furryverse, doing what you want because you feel like it and it doesn't actually affect me in any way; you are what every furry should be, fearless.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> want to buy some fox faces? $5 ea. they're all black.



I'd prefer a fox tail that I can affix to a belt loop on my cargo shorts.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> want to buy some fox faces? $5 ea. they're all black.


 
o_o;



Shaui said:


> Atta boy! Make the internet man angry at you, you're doing it right!


 
Sweet


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Dude, you are my hero of the furryverse, doing what you want because you feel like it and it doesn't actually affect me in any way; you are what every furry should be, fearless.



:3 d'awwww! thanks!

you should get a raccoon pelt.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I'd prefer a fox tail that I can affix to a belt loop on my cargo shorts.



I'll sell you a black one... 

$5.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 28, 2010)

PETA. :B

Anyways. I don't see the big deal. As long as it's not from a fur farm and the animal died by natural or by legal means.

Whatever :I.


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Lol, all the people raging in this thread.

If the animal wasn't raised to be killed for it's fur, why the hell should you care? animals will still be hunted for sport or for fur in some cases, you can't stop that. If the animal isn't taxidermied the pelt will get thrown away eventually. This way it's being put to use, durp.

I have a real fox tail. Wasn't from a fur farm, was taken off roadkill. Hey look, utilitarianism!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> PETA. :B
> 
> Anyways. I don't see the big deal. As long as it's not from a fur farm and the animal died by natural or by legal means.
> 
> Whatever :I.


 
The only problem I would have is if it was an endangered species then we got a problem :\


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> PETA. :B
> 
> Anyways. I don't see the big deal. As long as it's not from a fur farm and the animal died by natural or by legal means.
> 
> Whatever :I.



I support the independent hunter or fur trapper who uses ecologically feasible and humane practices for doing what they do; hunting and trapping animals for their meat and fur. Fur farms to me are just plain evil, but I don't know how to address that issue.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> The only problem I would have is if it was an endangered species then we got a problem :\



:3 anyone want some sea otter pelts? 

/jk

they were once considered "fur gold" by russians and were nearly exterminated because of it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow what a wonderfully self righteous attitude you have there. Don't you think perhaps you deserve a good slapping around for going into an auto-bitch fit?

The furry fandom is about appreciating anthropomorphic animal art. It is not a fan club for people who care about animals. We just happen to have many people in here who do.

That said before you pass judgment on someone who wears real fur, or real animal tails you should ask the right questions. Who are you to judge someone when you don't even know all the information?

That person who sells those tails? They might be getting them from a reservation source. I have real animal tails that I wear. But they were obtained through a reservation source. The animal is hunted, killed humanely, the meat eaten, and the parts sold to bring a little extra income to people who otherwise can't really make a lot of money and need to put food on the table too.

I know some people will gather the parts from animals who died from natural causes. There was a huge bitchfit on DA over someone who had a real wolf pelt for a cos-play piece. But she got that pelt from a wolf that was found dead and it was tested. It was found to have died naturally.

That said you can get into a big pissy fit over people wearing the skin of animals or the fur of animals but chances are your hands are not clean either. In order for us to live, things have to die.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> The only problem I would have is if it was an endangered species then we got a problem :\



That's what the Fish and Wildlife dudes are for.
To make SURE that doesn't happen.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol, all the people raging in this thread.


So far, the only person I actually saw who "raged" as raged is defined, is the OP.


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> So far, the only person I actually saw who "raged" as raged is defined, is the OP.



First page had some rage, but not as much as OP.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I support the independent hunter or fur trapper who uses ecologically feasible and humane practices for doing what they do; hunting and trapping animals for their meat and fur. Fur farms to me are just plain evil, but I don't know how to address that issue.



Totally. I don't see the harm in simple hunting, some people actually prefer to go out and shoot a deer for their dinner. Rather than buying cow meat from the store.


And yeah :[ I actually made fun of my friend by calling her an Eevee fur farmer 'cause she breed so many of them in Pokemon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I support the independent hunter or fur trapper who uses ecologically feasible and humane practices for doing what they do; hunting and trapping animals for their meat and fur. Fur farms to me are just plain evil, but I don't know how to address that issue.



it really depends on the fur farm too.
that's like saying all farms are bad to cows.

on the plus side, the fur industry has created many beautiful strains of foxes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 anyone want some sea otter pelts?
> 
> /jk
> 
> they were once considered "fur gold" by russians and were nearly exterminated because of it.


 
Oh I do and I know just who to turn into one, the blue fool won't even see it coming :twisted:


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it really depends on the fur farm too.
> that's like saying all farms are bad to cows.
> 
> on the plus side, the fur industry has created many beautiful strains of foxes.



Peaceful discussion,
oh MAH interwebs?

It's more likely than I thought 





OMG HIS HAT IS MADE OUT OF A RACCOON STOP HIM!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Peaceful discussion,
> oh MAH interwebs?
> 
> It's more likely than I thought
> ...


 
*steals hat*


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 28, 2010)

THAT GUY IS A FUCKING EVIL BASTARD >:CCCCCCC

/RAAAAGE



:B


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Sugar Cheetah 403 said:


> I'm a faggot.



Fix'd


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Sugar Cheetah 403 said:


> yawn



OMG YOUR ATTEMPT TO MAEK ME RAEG IS W0RkING!
FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Sugar Cheetah 403 said:


> your all faggots








failtroll is fail


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> failtroll is fail



Lend a cigarette, Bill?
and a couple of anti-failtroll pillz plz


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Sugar Cheetah 403 said:


> yawn



hark...

a 12 year old.



anyway, I got my coyote pelt in the mail today.

LOOVES HIM!
though he's missing some good sized chunks from him.. and he has no arms or legs... but his head is in perfect condition.

pelt is also not all that great of tan... :/ hopefully I can rehydrate without damaging it.


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Sugar Cheetah 403 said:


> I AM FUCKING COOL STORY








You're pretty cool. How long you been on 4chan? 2 days?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Sugar Cheetah 403 said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1363480/
> W00oo0000oo0o0o0o000o00o0o0o0o0o0o00000oooooo



can you stop spamming please? or I'll have to call in irreverent.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You're pretty cool. How long you been on 4chan? 2 days?



Is it possible to ban him?

I know new people need a chance to prove themselves, but this guy's not even trying.


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Lend a cigarette, Bill?
> and a couple of anti-failtroll pillz plz



Of course. *gives*


----------



## lowkey (Apr 28, 2010)

I hunt, have animal skins, heads, and tails around me all the time. I like real fur shoes and hats, jackets, and wall paper. real fur is so exotic and georgeous. faux fur is lame, but great for laying out how you want your real fursuit to look. it reminds me of buffalo bill in silence of the lambs. fucking hot.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Is it possible to ban him?
> 
> I know new people need a chance to prove themselves, but this guy's not even trying.



a couple more posts like that and he's a goner.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Of course. *gives*



Thank you Bill *shoots boomer*


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a couple more posts like that and he's a goner.



BRING IT ON NEW GUY.....


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> a couple more posts like that and he's a goner.



ArielMT already got him.

Banned for: obvious troll is obvious

:3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> I hunt, have animal skins, heads, and tails around me all the time. I like real fur shoes and hats, jackets, and wall paper. real fur is so exotic and georgeous. faux fur is lame, but great for laying out how you want your real fursuit to look. it reminds me of buffalo bill in silence of the lambs. fucking hot.



hey... know anyone that I could get a coydog pelt from?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

ArielMT!!! my hero!


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ArielMT!!! my hero!



^

I even troll better than him.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

*teabags the troll's b& corpse*
Take that, you bitch.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^
> 
> I even troll better than him.



I troll so hard I convert mods.


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I troll so hard I convert mods.



/worship

I just derp around WoW tradechat. So easy troll...


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> /worship
> 
> I just derp around WoW tradechat. So easy troll...



With an avatar like that, you are bound for epic success anywhere.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Now, back to the topic...
I'd love to have a raccoon-fur coat for New England winters, they are so cold and ocean-smelling ^^


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm totally gonna get a real human scalp and wear it on my head, then I'll be really awesome.


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Now, back to the topic...
> I'd love to have a raccoon-fur coat for New England winters, they are so cold and ocean-smelling ^^



I WANT RATTE'S HAT! It's such a cool coontail hat.


----------



## lowkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hey... know anyone that I could get a coydog pelt from?


check your local pound, adopt it,  raise it, feed them right, groom them daily, and the pelt should grow deliciously. tap the jugular, and hold it down so you dont spoil the neck fur with blood. you can then skin it, stretch, and dry it. you will have a beautiful fur that you can use to make whatever kind of garment/suit you need.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds delicious.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ArielMT!!! my hero!



He got my attention by PM'ing me a petty insult out of the blue.  Not the brightest of things to do.  :3c


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Not all fursuiters use real fur in their costumes and most of the time it's for the novelty.  I don't know how you came to the conclusion that it's perverted or related to zoophilia.
> 
> Also, this is amazing.


I don't know how I came to that conclusion either. Because I didn't. Seriously, I never said all fursuiters use real fur.

I'd love to do fursuiting some day in the future if someone made a suit for me but my point remains, fursuiters who use real animal fur is a mystery to me.

Normal non-furries wear fur to keep themselves warm, but fursuits are fucking hot as it is, so I don't see the need for real fur. I still say there's some creepy perversion behind it.

Also, it's kind of hilarious how it's such a big shock to some people in this thread that there are people in this fandom who love animals and don't want people to kill them or wear their dead skin.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I'd prefer a fox tail that I can affix to a belt loop on my cargo shorts.


 
I have one of those.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 28, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I just seen a fucker selling coyote tails on FA and goddammit, I just wanted to slap the silly bitch with my internet cock.
> The Fuck is this shit?


Umm, in some defense of the woman, how do you know it wasn't road kill? Maybe it was already dead from some other reason and she just salvaged it.? Don't go jumping the gun so quickly. I'm against pointless killing, if you are going to kill an animals at lease use the animal for something, food, pelt, whatever, not as a trophy though.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

Closets Rule said:


> Who cares if there's always going to be minimum wage jobs? That's like saying "The wind will always be around, let's not use it for energy."
> 
> Also, I think it's really funny to treat animals lined up for the slaughter house, yes, going to die regardless of what you say because they were born at the whim of humanity for the sole purpose of food, humanely. They will die because that was why they were born and raised.



i dont even see how this post is
you know
anything


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 28, 2010)

The only one who should wear real fur, are the ones who grew it naturally.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 28, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> The only one who should wear real fur, are the ones who grew it naturally.


 
Ergo, why we want to be anthros. We want fur that's our own.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 28, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> The only one who should wear real fur, are the ones who grew it naturally.



What about leather?  That's skin too and it's being used in a lot of ways fur isn't.


----------



## Bir (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love fur. You can still be a furry and wear leather/tails/etc. That doesn't mean I have no respect : / I mean.. When clothes were first made, they were made of animal hide.

HOWEVER.

I used to own a ton of real fox tails, and then I learned about fur farms. They scared me, they tormented me, and I simply cannot look at a tail without wondering if the animal was skinned alive or not. 

It's not much to get rid of real fur tails, but I've created an idea that mimics realistic tails. *Prods link* 

My tails move very realisticly, and can look exactly how you want them, they won't break if someone tugs on them, and they sure as hell didn't come from some poor animal.

So all in all, I don't really know what my stand is. I'm not against fur. I'm not against eating meat. I'm not against using animals, because face it: If they had any use for us, they'd use us if we weren't all up in their grills ruinin' their habitats. But I am against animal cruelty.

Not all fur farms are inhumane, though. I've recently had a little stress lifted from my shoulders and I visited a fur farm. The animals ARE treated... semi fairly. They ARE fed, they DO have room to grow and move, and have fresh water. There are many, many farms just like puppy mills and the like that keep their animals in small, cramped cages, let their dogs torment the animals, skin them alive, and other such nasty things.

And there are much worse ways to treat animals as well. Have you heard of the cats and dogs and such being used as live bait for big fish? There are pictures everywhere of dogs with hooks through their noses.

There are lots of videos also, that have people taking a knife to a poor wolverine or badger or raccoon, poking and prodding and stabbing for absolutely no reason. These are the kinds of things that happen on fur farms, and that is why I do not buy fur anymore.

Cows and such are slaughtered for their meat all the time, so they kinda have a double use for most of the world. You can eat their meat, and still have a hide you can sell or use or whatever.

I've never researched anything about scaled leather, though.. like crocodile/snake/lizard types of tanneries. 

So yeah.

I guess that's my two cents. I'm trying to do something about it, though.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

lowkey said:


> check your local pound, adopt it,  raise it, feed them right, groom them daily, and the pelt should grow deliciously. tap the jugular, and hold it down so you dont spoil the neck fur with blood. you can then skin it, stretch, and dry it. you will have a beautiful fur that you can use to make whatever kind of garment/suit you need.



you're quite right. 
though I'd want to get it professionally tanned.
home tanning isnt worth shit. 
so are green pelts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> He got my attention by PM'ing me a petty insult out of the blue.  Not the brightest of things to do.  :3c



<.<;; yeaaah... wtf man... seriously...


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 22, 2011)

most of the time cayotes are a real danger to people. in arizona we get tons of them a week or so ago my friends dog got killed by a cayote he was really sad. but most of the time people kill cayotes becouse they are eating there trash or their animals and sometimes there rabid and attack a human. these we need to put down and its not good to just put them down and thow them away that would be disreaspectful and wrong but 
if you use all the parts of a animal it seems okay if its causeing you many problems or if its attacking you. but for just plane sport... thats really wrong

sorry if i did not make much sense


----------



## Fay V (Oct 22, 2011)

year old necro


----------

